# Horses & Black Bears



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I haven't had to deal with them myself, but we do get them around here from time to time. Other than getting into anything edible and rummaging in the garbage, they are generally harmless and do not cause any serious trouble other than scaring people and horses who are not used to them.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

my cousins lived in remote northern BC. their horses used to chase black bears off the property for fun. Left the grizzlies alone though.

I would just make sure you have bear spray around in case of any close encounters and keep the feed well locked up.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

I live in the middle of some pretty wild hill country, and black bears are frequent through the woods. They never bother the horses, or anything else here. I get a LOT more trouble from the coyotes.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Black bears are not going to attack the horses unless they are in dire straights. A horse is just much to much work to attack and kill. The more dangerous thing is if they start getting the horse food and get used to people. This is more likely during the fall when the bears go into hyperphasia (a fancy way to say very, very hungry). The bears body is telling it to eat as much as it can or it will die. If the bear finds horse food and chooses to eat you will have a hard time convincing it to stop. Most bad bear encounters are the result of this type of situation. The bear is used to getting food and than stops getting food. The bear than takes appropriate bear action, which in bear land is basically start tearing stuff up and trying to find more food. Which is not appropriate in human land. The good news is that fatal attacks and attacks by black bears in general are incredibly rare. Bears in general are really smart and don't want to work harder than they have to to get food, but they also don't usually want to die for a unpredictable food source. 

Your best bet is take down all bird feeders, put grain in a metal trash type container and lock that in a secure area i.e. four solid walls. Never over estimate the value of frightening the bear the first time. If you see the bear on your property and are in a safe location, shouting, banging pans, barking dogs or if you have them "humane" bullets or beanbags that can be fired at the bear should give it enough of a negative impression to keep it away. Bears are very smart and most won't stay in an area they have been hazed from. 

If you do end up with a "problem bear" than that bear will probably be euthanized. I worked in the national park and with black bears it was a three times and you are out policy. If they got caught in human campsites or trash three times they were shot to prevent conflict. Most places won't be as lenient because the bears are not considered threatened, or protected. Grizzly bears get a pass to an extent and are more likely to be relocated because they are a threatened species in the lower 48.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We get them around here but although the horses are really spooked by just the scent of one I've only heard of one alleged attack on a horse in a barn not far from us which I don't think was ever substantiated
We were advised to not leave trash bins outside and clean up immediately after BBQ's. Same goes for keeping horse feed out of their reach, especially sweet feeds which they seem attracted too (I'm told)
Biggest trouble I have with them is that my fence between the paddocks and our strip of woodland and the river is electric tape and the same dividing the pasture into paddocks - the bears just walk straight through it though using wooden posts has helped reduce that.
Bears are only euthanized here if they're injured or have been behaving in a way that could be dangerous to society


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Our feed is kept inside our metal-siding barn. The bear would have to go through not one, but two metal doors to access any kind of feed and it's all kept in sealed rubbermaid containers. Our dogs absolutely relish the mare & foal feed we have, so I'm sure a bear would find it equally attractive. All of our fences are wood or wire with posts, so he would have to work pretty hard to get through.

We've never really had bears in this area until recently because there isn't the tree cover that they prefer. I'm just hoping the church yard isn't where he decides to stay. The church is only used once a month - but it's used once a month and I don't think a bear would be welcome at mass. I just hope with all of the combines and machinery driving around right now he decides he doesn't like all of the activity and just moves on.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I haven't had problems with black bear harassing the horses or pets. They do like sweet feed/senior feed/complete feeds, though, according to friends.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I've got a resident bear. He's always passing through. Doesn't bother a thing.

I did have a young one newly cut loose from mom get into a chicken coop once. 

Have had them raid the garbage from time to time. Made the mistake of leaving a bag of grain in the car once just before hibernation time when they eat just about anything. Shattered the car window into tens of thousands of pieces. Learned that bear hair makes me itchy on the way to get it fixed.

I keep my feed in the house because of bears and the creepier two legged theif as well.


----------

